

Running Drupal, Wordpress or Zend Framework on YAWS - kkovacs
http://kkovacs.eu/running-yaws-with-drupal-wordpress-zend-framework

======
riledhel
didn't get the fundamentals behind _"mixing Erlang and PHP is a very, very
potent combination"_. Anyone care to comment on this?

~~~
kkovacs
Hi,

The killer app would be to do the "usual" web stuff comfortably from PHP,
while having a (possibly distributed) Erlang core deal with "persistent" stuff
like an in-memory session database, and also to handle the comet functions
(keeping track of even thousands of dormant connections that wait for an event
to happen). Erlang is good in that stuff.

Best,

Kristof

